# Pinarello 2006



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Would like to have comments and opinions on the Pinarello Galileo.
I'm planning to buy a 2005 or 2006 with Campagnolo Centaur or Chorus and with
Proton or Neutron wheels.
Thanks for your info

40dave


----------



## cvanwink (Aug 31, 2005)

*Great choice*

I don't own a Pinarello, but I sure do like the way they look. I would go 06, Chorus, and 
Neutrons. I do own chorus and Protons on my current rig, and love both. Two things I dont
like are the clamp on fr der. and - according to the web site, comes with a Pinarello crank. Now, I like the look of the Pinarello crank, but I cant stand mixing components. Beautiful bike.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

cvanwink said:


> I don't own a Pinarello, but I sure do like the way they look. I would go 06, Chorus, and
> Neutrons. I do own chorus and Protons on my current rig, and love both. Two things I dont
> like are the clamp on fr der. and - according to the web site, comes with a Pinarello crank. Now, I like the look of the Pinarello crank, but I cant stand mixing components. Beautiful bike.


Thanks for your comments Cvanwink
Heard from a shop owner that the 2006 is made in Asia and comes only as a package with MOST components (made for Pinarello) and Ultegra group + Shimano wheels. Still trying to know if its possible to get the 2006 frame and built the bike with the components I would like.
Like you don't like to much to mix components and I'm not sure of going with Shimano. I don't think it will last as long as Campagnolo.

40dave


----------



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

I have an '03 Galileo (w/centuar) and like it very much. I believe the '06 only comes as complete bike. But, I would think you would still be able to get an '05 or maybe even '04 frame to build. They both have the carbon seatstays, which is the difference from the '03. The '06 however has the Onda fork, previously offered on the Prince. I would go with an '05 and build it myself with Campy, but that is my personal preference.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Mikez28 said:


> I have an '03 Galileo (w/centuar) and like it very much. I believe the '06 only comes as complete bike. But, I would think you would still be able to get an '05 or maybe even '04 frame to build. They both have the carbon seatstays, which is the difference from the '03. The '06 however has the Onda fork, previously offered on the Prince. I would go with an '05 and build it myself with Campy, but that is my personal preference.


Comfort and handling
How would you describe the handling on high speed descent (30-35 m/h), on climbs an on bad country roads ?
Thanks for your info Mikez28


----------



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

Depends on your definition of bad roads. I have a 1984 Trek 620, reynolds 531, and long fork rake, but I think the Pinarello is better on bad pavement. It's suprisingly comfortable for an aluminum frame. Keep in mind I was professionally fitted for the Pinarello which makes a big difference. The carbon fork and good tires helps too.

As far as descending, this thing descends like a madman. Very stable and tracks beautifully through turns. I've done a couple of tours in Colorado and have had it well in excess of the 30-35 mph you speak of, and I'm no daredevil but I will let it out on descent, traffic permitting. The bike is extremely stable.

There are many comparable and even better bikes out there I'm sure, but I think the Galileo is alot of bike for the money with the right components.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

I own an old 1983 Guerciotti, Colombus SL, wich was considered in those days like the cousin of the Pinarello. Good bike, but components like shifters on the down tube are getting me crazy.
You probably now unterstand more why I'm looking for a few pointers before going foreword with the Galileo.
Technology as changed so much since those years.


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

40dave said:


> I own an old 1983 Guerciotti, Colombus SL, wich was considered in those days like the cousin of the Pinarello. Good bike, but components like shifters on the down tube are getting me crazy.
> You probably now unterstand more why I'm looking for a few pointers before going foreword with the Galileo.
> Technology as changed so much since those years.


Not to dissuade you from buying a Galileo, but have you thought of just upgrading your components on the Guerciotti SL, that is one sweet frame. You can always swapt the components onto a new frame later on if you decide you want to go all the way. 

I upgraded a late 1980's SL frame with Chorus 10s and, a year later, bought a new frame. It was a good transition to completely new technology.

Either decision is a good one.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Not a bad idea*



jsevil said:


> Not to dissuade you from buying a Galileo, but have you thought of just upgrading your components on the Guerciotti SL, that is one sweet frame. You can always swapt the components onto a new frame later on if you decide you want to go all the way.
> 
> I upgraded a late 1980's SL frame with Chorus 10s and, a year later, bought a new frame. It was a good transition to completely new technology.
> 
> Either decision is a good one.


Thanks jsevil
Budget wise it's a better decision.
But I would like to experience the new feeling and pleasure of new technology.
I also am attached to my old Guerciotti and would like to keep it as it is.
Still stuck with my decision since everybody tells me that the Galileo only comes with Shimano groupset ans is sold only as a package.
I've always preferred Campagnolo over Shimano.
I'm even considering going a bit further to really get what I want, and go with a Paris FP Aluminium with Campy Chorus 10, FSA stem, seatpost and Campy Neutron wheels.
By the way, what was that old 1980 frame and what bike did you choose when you decided to change ?
40dave


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

if you can find it.. buy a marvel. carbon fork and steerer. it's high above in pinarello's hierarchy although discontinued. wonderfull bike and it was a more refined tubeset frame than the galileo.. 
the galileo is a stiff bike. a friend who is big and a masher (he is a masters champ) says he loves his.. but says it's a stiff bike. made for racing.


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

*Another option*

Another option would be to go with a Prince(Approx $1700) on closeout someplace or a Prince SL - they can be found at competitivecyclist and wrenchscience. As for the Galileo, I've ridden the 03 version - pre CF seatstay, and it was a very nice frameset. I'd probably compare it to a C-Dale regarding efficiency, but it was just a touch more compliant. My experience was limited, however, because I only had a 15-20 min. ride on it. I have a Prince, and I love it. I've had it since 2001, and I don't think I'll every get rid of it. Pinarellos are a great ride, and whatever choice you make, you will enjoy it. Trust me, you really can't go wrong.

Good luck with your decisions - don't forget to post pics!

Yet another option would be to check out gvhbikes.com. There are usually some pretty nice Pinarellos there.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Franchise said:


> Another option would be to go with a Prince(Approx $1700) on closeout someplace or a Prince SL - they can be found at competitivecyclist and wrenchscience. As for the Galileo, I've ridden the 03 version - pre CF seatstay, and it was a very nice frameset. I'd probably compare it to a C-Dale regarding efficiency, but it was just a touch more compliant. My experience was limited, however, because I only had a 15-20 min. ride on it. I have a Prince, and I love it. I've had it since 2001, and I don't think I'll every get rid of it. Pinarellos are a great ride, and whatever choice you make, you will enjoy it. Trust me, you really can't go wrong.
> 
> Good luck with your decisions - don't forget to post pics!
> 
> Yet another option would be to check out gvhbikes.com. There are usually some pretty nice Pinarellos there.


Thanks franchise
Always fun to hear directly from riders who experienced the Pinarello comfort and quality.
Could you tell me the way your Prince was build ?
Still hesitating with going either Campy or Shimano.
Thinking of going FSA crank, stem and seatpost & probably Proton or Neutron wheels
How about your set of wheels
Thanks for your info
40dave


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

*My Prince*

I bought this back in 2000.

Campy Record 10 spd
FSA Superlight Crank
Deda bar/stem
Zipp 303's - race day
Mavic OP's with record hubs - training

This is an old pic from a few months ago when I rebuilt my bike over the weekend. I hadn't put the cages back on. Sorry about that.

I've seen Pinarello's with Shimano and Campy - that is just personal preference. Don't sweat that choice. As for everything else, just have fun with it. Buy what interests you.


----------



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

Check www.gitabike.com, it appears that Prince and Galileo frames are still available depending on the size you need. You will need to order through your LBS or authorized dealer.


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

40dave said:


> Thanks jsevil
> Budget wise it's a better decision.
> But I would like to experience the new feeling and pleasure of new technology.
> I also am attached to my old Guerciotti and would like to keep it as it is.
> ...


The late 1980's frame was an Ochsner badged Columbus SL frame. Ochsner was (and still is) a campy distributor in the US. In the mid-late '80s, they bought frames from a swiss framemaker usually made with either Colombus Aelle or SL tubes and badged them as Ochsners (mine is a navy blue SL). I rode and raced it for many years with Shimano 600, it's a great frame. I upgraded it with Campy Chorus 10s and rode it for a year. About a year later, I bought an Opera Palladio frame (Ti/Carbon) and transfered the Chorus gruppo onto the new frame. I updated the Ochsner with Veloce 10s and still ride it every now and then, but must admit to being partial to the Palladio these days.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got an 06 Galileo/Ultegra with:
Shimano Compact cranks
Ultegra BB
Kestrel EMS Pro carbon bars
Easton EC 70 post
Bontrager Race Lite wheels
Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Arundel Trident Carbon Fiber Bottle Cage
The only MOst componant left is the stem.
Wheighs 18.84 on the bike shop scale w/o flat kit. I think the curved fork and stay look great, especially knowing that they are the same ones that are on the Paris and Dogma. The bike rides and handles like a dream.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Congrats for your 2006 Galileo*

Thanks Eric S for the details on your build
Fun to see that with a modified build the Gal 2006 can go down to a very respectible weight.
What color did you go with ?
Would be nice if you could share with us pictures of your new baby.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Got the red/black, always wanted a red bike. It looks great. I hope some of the negitives I've read about on the paint duribility don't come true on mine. I'll work on pics this weekend.


----------

